# What should you do...



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Well I tried to search but I got this weird error message, so...
What should you do to your car to get it ready for track racing? 
I'm talking on the lines or getting a better radiator, stuff like that. No performance, just to make it less harsh on the engine when it's racing.


----------



## Whisper (Jan 21, 2004)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> Well I tried to search but I got this weird error message, so...
> What should you do to your car to get it ready for track racing?
> I'm talking on the lines or getting a better radiator, stuff like that. No performance, just to make it less harsh on the engine when it's racing.


I'll be running the track with mine it later this year. (Solo 1) My prep this year is good street tires Goodyear F1 GS-D3, Mobil 1 oil to full line, Williams racing brake pads.

next year:
Toyo RA-1s on steel rims
new track oil pan with baffles (so not denied oil)
wheel alignment, with stats printed before and after alignment.

Sorry, that's all I know so far. Haven't researched much.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

- Tune up. (Dist Cap, wires, plugs)
- Oil Change, something thick. 10w30 mobile 1 is fine. I run 15w50, but I track the car about once a week.
- Dont worry about a radiator, stock one should be fine if your N/A with just bolt ons. Maybe check your coolant, flush and replace wouldnt do any harm.
- Good brake pads are important. If your planning on tracking it often, Hawk HP+ or something like Carbotech Panthers... or bobcats. If not too often, Hawk HPS our Axxis Ultimates.
- Always check your oil. Make sure you have enough.
- Check your tire pressures.

I might be forgetting something, please chime in.


----------

